# Need a recommendation for a NOx chemistry book



## FusionWhite (Jun 23, 2008)

To all you environmental people out there I want to see if you can help me out. I have been looking for a good reference book on NOx chemistry. Specifically formation of NOx in boilers and CT's and NOx removal in SCR's. Ive searched through my old inorganic chemistry book and looked through several other environmental chemistry books but havent had any luck. Does anyone know of any good resources for NOx information? Internet searches have only returned pages full of stuff I already know. Im looking for fairly detailed stuff like reaction pathways and catalysis information. Textbooks, research papers or anything I can pick up for a semi-reasonable price would be great.

To hijack my own thread, the same applies for boiler water chemistry. Anyone have any good sources on boiler water chemistry. For a company that builds boilers we have a large gap in our boiler water chemistry knowledge. Currently we tell our customers that they have to meet ASME standards and anything beyond that might as well be voodoo.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you have a copy of the updated CE book? Both may in there, you can usually get a free copy from an Alstom guy as they own CE now.

I think B&amp;W has a book as well, boiler chemistry should be discussed in there.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^ I dont have either of those, but they sound like what I need. Do you have a link or information where I can pick those up at?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^ I also have a book called, _Air Pollution Control: A Design Approach_, 2nd Edition written by C. David Cooper and F.C. Alley (ISBN 0881337587). It is the text I used in college - it has a small chapter devoted to NOX emissions followed by a bibliography of references. You might be more interested in the bibliography than the chapter material but either way - I can probably reproduce on about 16 pages if you would like me to fax to you.

PM me.

JR


----------



## benbo (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know anything specific, particularly anything technical, but I do know EPRI has references for almost everything to do with power generation, if that's the type of boiler you're talking about. I wouldn't call their prices reasonable necessarily.

NALCO is a chemical company, but they've been known to consult with people on boiler chemistry.

Otherwise, your guess is probably better than mine.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Plant-Engineer...8268&amp;sr=8-1

You may want to try this one too, just found it online and I may order a copy through work,

http://www.amazon.com/Combustion-Fundament...8352&amp;sr=8-2


----------

